# Is it jut me or.......



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this just an empty box being bid on ?

http://bit.ly/1gPAVhh


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

£171 for a box, ouch


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Just you:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep just a box


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Yup, just for the box. Someone's in for a shock


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw something like that years ago,somebody was selling an xbox box 
Mike


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just asked him if he has all the inner packaging and if he has a BIN price lol!!!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tiggersmith said:


> Yup, just for the box. Someone's in for a shock


If you scroll further down, the description does say its just the box. 
Mike


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Saw this happen on eBay last year with a PS. At a glance you thought it was for a console but if you read it carefully it was for a box. Cleverly sold for 250 ! I'm not sure if eBay can step in refund it ??


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

He might think he's being cleaver, I'd be surprised if he gets away with it.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

His one negative feedback comment suggests he's done it before too...


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nothing wrong going on here, I might sell my box at this rate!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Item has been removed.


----------

